
How to plan your events easier with Ddays - RodyKaizen
https://medium.com/@rodykyp/how-plan-your-events-easier-19319b2d282a
======
RodyKaizen
Ddays is simple tool app all in one for organizing events with your friends.
Ddays is available on Apple store and Google Play store.

